# Configuration Clef Wifi avec IP Fixe



## Riot_Boyzzz (27 Février 2007)

Voila, je me suis acheter une clef Wifi (D-Link DWL-G122)pour brancher mon MacMini sur la toile, mais j'arrive pas a configuré mon acces. J'ai un IP Fixe, un DNS et bien sur une clef reseau, mais je ne trouve pas ou l'on mets les adresse IP, ni le DNS.

Please, Help Me !!! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2007)

Bonsoir

L'adresse IP ne fait pas partie des param&#232;tres de configuration de la cl&#233; Wifi (il ne s'agit pas de la m&#234;me couche r&#233;seau).

Pour acc&#233;der au r&#233;glage de l'adresse IP, il faut brancher la cl&#233;, aller dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me"->"R&#233;seau", s&#233;lectionner l'adaptateur correspondant &#224; la cl&#233; D-Link, et cliquer sur le bouton "Configurer...".

D'apr&#232;s ce que tu indiques (IP fixe pour la liaison entre ta cl&#233; et le point d'acc&#232;s Wifi), sous l'onglet "TCP/IP" il faut:
- fixer "Configurer IPv4" &#224; "Manuellement"
- entrer l'adresse IP fix&#233;e pour ton Mac
- entrer le masque pour ton sous-r&#233;seau (g&#233;n&#233;ralement 255.255.255.0)
- entrer l'adresse IP du routeur de ton sous-r&#233;seau qui r&#233;alise la liaison vers Internet
- entrer l'adresse IP des &#233;ventuels serveurs DNS
- cliquer sur le bouton "Appliquer".

Voil&#224;, c'est tout


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (27 Février 2007)

Merci bien  En fait, j'aais trouvé, mais je configurer pas la clef (j'avais pas vu l'onglet)

Maintenant je me bats pour connectez a mon routeur (No conexion en haut à droite)


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (27 Février 2007)

J'ai reussi à entre ma clef réseau, ca se connete, je lance safari, et paf, NO CONNEXION !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2007)

NO CONNEXION ?

C'est la connexion Wifi qui flanche, ou bien c'est Safari qui ne se connecte pas au site web demand&#233; ?

Dans le second cas, le probl&#232;me vient tr&#232;s probablement de la configuration du modem-routeur. La liaison Wifi entre la cl&#233; et le point d'acc&#232;s (LAN) est n&#233;cessaire, mais pas suffisante. La mise en relation avec Internet (WAN) demande un pas suppl&#233;mentaire.


----------



## fusterd (6 Mars 2007)

Salut

je peux squatter votre discussion les gars ?

Voilà je viens aussi d'acheter un macmini et une clé D-link
la livebox est en bas le macmini est en haut et la clé marche bien
mais se déconnecte toute seule au bout de 30 secondes une minute maxi ???

On m'a conseillé de rapprocher le mac de la livebox et ça marche
mais moi je veux internet en haut (donc je vais mettre le bon vieil ethernet)

la D-link marche très bien
il faut installer le drievr AVANT la clé
puis configurer dans préférences réseau (adaptateur USB)
puis penser à appuyer le bouton association de la livebox


----------

